# I get it! I'm a bad mom! So why do you have to...



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

keep going on and on about it?

Situation: I let my girls do something no one else does (or else they don't admit it) - not crunchy or mainstream. So why do I have to have to hear about it constantly? When I am clear that this is my parenting decision, why do people insist on telling me why it is bad. Not just once but over and over.

Ugh. People are robbing me of my chi today.


----------



## China white (Mar 29, 2004)

I hear you

I just don't get the way people think. Even if someone is doing something you would chose not to, _why_ do they feel it is their God-given right to push their point-of-view? Do they *honestly* think the parent hasn't considered what may or may not happen if they make whatever choice they've made? It's not their decision, therefore the possible consequence is not their concern.

Whatever happened to live & let live? I hope you get your chi back, mama


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks, China white! My chi is better after some excellent proceeds from our trick or treating effort.

78 lookies and only 1 reply leads me to believe you people think I am letting my 2yos smoke crack. It is a little like crack but it is just watching Spongebob while I cook dinner. I was reluctant to say it in case the criticizing mama reads this but hopefully this puts it in perspective. It isn't as though I wanted them to get hooked but to get ds to watch them while I cook, I bribed him with watching the cartoon of his choice. Now my girls are addicted and we're throwing them a "Bob bob" theme birthday party. "OMG, you let your kids watch that!! It is just junk!" Ya, I know! But I don't say a word when you do a million things I would never do. Let it go already!!!! And quit telling everyone we know!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I can't believe you let your kids watch that, it's total junk. You are a bad mom.

:LOL But I bet your 4 yo can't sing Avril Lavigne songs!!!!!!!

And ftr, I think you're an awesome mom!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Lara-Don't _even_ get me started on this subject...







:


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralou*
78 lookies and only 1 reply leads me to believe you people think I am letting my 2yos smoke crack. It is a little like crack but it is just watching Spongebob while I cook dinner.

Geez, Lara... Spongebob?? I am SHOCKED!






































NOT!

I think anything that lets you get supper cooked is a-ok!! FTR though I am very lax about Joe's TV habits. He watches ER with me! He actually does not usually watch Spongebob for some reason. He likes the stuff on Toon Disney.

Have you seen previews for the new "Chucky" horror movie? He is BEGGING me to take him to see that. Yes, he is still only five~ there is NOOOO way.

There are things I let Joe do (tired, can't think of example...) & my sister will say to her boys- You know WE don't do that...














Subtle she ain't!!

I think you are completely cool for letting your kids have a Spongebob party. Much cooler than a Barbie party IMO!! Make sure their cake is covered in sugary frosting & artificial color~ & save me a piece!

Love ya Lara~ I miss you!!!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry people are being obnoxious to you







I hope they get a clue. I get the same thing all the time. My kids watch tv, drink soda, and stay up till the wee hours... I have heard it all!


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa*
I'm so sorry people are being obnoxious to you







I hope they get a clue. I get the same thing all the time. My kids watch tv, drink soda, and stay up till the wee hours... I have heard it all!


Joe would love it at your house!


----------



## Openskyheart (Nov 25, 2002)

OOOhhhhh!

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?

SPONGE-BOB SQUARE PANTS!

Absorbant and yellow and porous is he!

SPONGE-BOB SQUARE PANTS

If nautical nonsense is something you wish

SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS

Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish! Ready?!

SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS
SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS
SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS
SPONGE BOOOOOBBBB SQUARE PANTS!!!!

Doodly doot dee doot!

Sing it loud, and sing it proud! We love Sponge Bob at our house. Is that so wrong?









You're obviously a great mom, and doodly doot dee doot to those who have an opinion otherwise.

Laura


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Honey, if some of these hard core hippies could see how much TV my kid watches sometimes (all good stuff but still...), well, their armpit hair would all fall out in shock :LOL







:nana:. You do what you gotta do and let the rest fume and fuss.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chemigogo*
Honey, if some of these hard core hippies could see how much TV my kid watches sometimes (all good stuff but still...), well, their armpit hair would all fall out in shock :LOL







:nana:. You do what you gotta do and let the rest fume and fuss.

:LOL







ITA


----------



## a~...Mamacitaa~... (Sep 18, 2004)

We love spongeBob, It is a heck of a lot better than some of the other stuff and T.V. You go mama. I would tell them"MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS, i do what i gotta do to get so dinner cooked, so unless you want to do it for me, keep your own nose on your face and outta my business", but thats just my opionion.


----------



## thistle (Aug 10, 2002)

I was hoping it would be something really interesting. Spongebob??







Why bother to get upset over that? We are no-tv and I don't find that such a bad thing.

My dd is 2.5 and she doesn't watch Spongebob, but she likes to listen to Slovenian industrial music and yells "Damnit!! Damnit!! Damnit!!!" when she gets mad. ( I have NO idea where she could have gotten that from!!







)


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Ok. I admit I don't like Spongebob but DH and DS watch it all the time. DS loves it. And while I admit it is pretty stupid I just don't think it is doing him any harm









Hey and if people don't like it... well, they don't have to hang around and watch!


----------



## Fianna (Sep 4, 2003)

WHAT!? You let your children watch that crap?! Don't you know you are ruining their lives?! You are a horribly selfish woman, choosing to turn their brains into mush just so you can cook dinner in peace. Geesh!








:








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Seriously, though, there are some people who just take themselves and the little things a bit too seriously. We all have things we feel passionately about, but some don't seem to understand that it isn't their job to ram their ideas down everyone's throat. I haven't read the thread where you and poor Sponge Bob were verbally assaulted, but I'm sorry you had to deal with that. It's never easy to be berrated, especially by "strangers". Don't let it get to you. You aren't a bad mom.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Lara-
You are NOT a bad mom!
People don't seem to realize that moms have a limited amount of energy, and that eventually, she reaches her limit, and something has to give.

You aren't letting the kids watch porn or graphic violence, for heaven's sake!

You are exposing the kids to what, maybe an hour tops? of TV fluff in exchange for making them a nutritious dinner. It sounds like a decent trade to me!!


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

We don't watch it, but i could care less what you do.









I receive the same grief because my son has always had sharp objects! When he was a toddler he carried drywall screws around--he got a pocket knife when he was four.

People are like "you let him have that? what if he cuts himself?"

Well, we'll deal with it but it hasn't been an issue in the past two years.

They need to get a life--not concern themselves with yours.


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Openskyheart*
If nautical nonsense is something you wish

SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS

Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish! Ready?!


Thanks, Laura, I could never figure out this part of the song!







But, yes, we love spongebob, too. Actually, the adults like it a lot more than the kids. My 22 yr old brother is going as spongebob this halloween!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Ah, nematoads!







So they watch Spongebob. Big deal. It isn't violent, makes you laugh, no one gets hurt, they aren't shooting guns at each other.







There are far worse things they could watch than Spongebob.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Um, what's wrong with Spongebob? Can someone clue me in please?

We watch it in Dutch.

I wish I knew what the pirate picture guy was saying, what does he say in English?


----------



## Fianna (Sep 4, 2003)

The general consensus in NFL circles (and a stance that Mothering has taken in print) is that life without television is better for children. So sometimes here when I mom admits that she allows her child to watch television, there is an uprising of the righteously indignant.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

If this parent is trying so hard to make you feel bad it's due to issues on her part. Maybe she secretly longs to be able to cook in quiet but since she doesn't do tv, she "can't" and is bothered by the fact that you can.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Ohh, I hate tv and never watch myself, but dh has collected Spongebob on DVD and we watch it occasionally and I like it. It's funny as hell. You're not a bad mom.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PumpkinSeeds*
Um, what's wrong with Spongebob? Can someone clue me in please?

We watch it in Dutch.

I wish I knew what the pirate picture guy was saying, what does he say in English?

See OpenSkyHeart's post from the top all the way to the "Doodly doot dee doot!" That is what he is saying.

The objections I have heard are:

It is just junk.

They say mean things.

Not much else...

I don't think it is as bad as they say.

We're going to the movie for the girls' birthday.

You wanna see their birthday dresses? I am working on matching hairbows. Dang! Dh took the camera. I'll try to remember tonight and post some.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savannah smiles*
If this parent is trying so hard to make you feel bad it's due to issues on her part. Maybe she secretly longs to be able to cook in quiet but since she doesn't do tv, she "can't" and is bothered by the fact that you can.

She does tv all day, just not Spongebob. Limitless Wiggles and JoJo's Circus.

I do think some people do criticize because they feel inadequate. The most negative people in my life have the least to be happy about (though if they'd quit being so negative some of that would change).


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh for Goodness sake...people have too much time on their hands or truly think they've been appointed by the Parenting Gods to spread their righteous wisdom.

In the grander scheme of life...who cares....
I let my ds watch 5 hours of Bob the Builder flying back from Maui.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfmama*
We don't watch it, but i could care less what you do.









I receive the same grief because my son has always had sharp objects! When he was a toddler he carried drywall screws around--he got a pocket knife when he was four.

People are like "you let him have that? what if he cuts himself?"

Well, we'll deal with it but it hasn't been an issue in the past two years.

They need to get a life--not concern themselves with yours.


I also get tons of grief for letting the girls play with plastic forks and for letting them climb on everything. In fact a week ago I took ds to gymnastics. I was letting the girls climb on the bleachers. I couldn't always see both of them because they go in different directions, but I had my eye out for both.

The woman next to me was having a conniption (sp?) fit. She kept telling me "Oh, I can't watch your girls. My nerves can't handle it." and she said at least ten times, "Oh, her foot slipped. It really did. She almost fell." I know her foot did slip and she righted herself, so why start shouting. Then when I didn't make them stop, she started telling the woman beside her how her sister is an ER nurse and told at least 3 different stories of children who died or got brain damage from falls.

I finally moved, but what I wanted to say was, "Would you please shut up because my nerves can't handle you." To stop them, I would have had to leave or I would have had to lie on both of them to restrain them while they screamed.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, I hear you. My kids are climbers, too. We went to a new playground that has this incredible tippy climbing slide. (Sorry, no idea what it's called.) My 3 y.o. climbed up 2x and fell down. And, I let him. But...3rd time...he nailed it!! They learn. We can't micromanage. Just choose your situations/battles


----------



## beckyh (May 3, 2004)

We are a Spongebob watching household too, we also watch Fairly Oddparents!







:


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

That is exactly how I feel. They are excellent climbers and rarely fall- they've been walking since they were 9 months and they are almost 24 months now. They are the only kids under 2 who can manage the odd climbing ladders at the park.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey







T but for your climbers...do you have beams in your house? Dh made a rope ladder and I bought monkey bars. THey hang in our living room over a big pad. And, he takes them to the rock gym about once/week. It's such an awesome outlet for them.
oh, almost 2 and 3.5 years


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy*
Hey







T but for your climbers...do you have beams in your house? Dh made a rope ladder and I bought monkey bars. THey hang in our living room over a big pad. And, he takes them to the rock gym about once/week. It's such an awesome outlet for them.
oh, almost 2 and 3.5 years

We need those. I'll have to talk it over with dh to build some stuff under the deck (the ground is soft and fluffy down there).


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Ohh dang.. I fall into the bad mommy catergory once again don't I? We are spongebob, odd parents, scooby doo, and spiderman OBSESSED in this house! My children are allowed to watch almost anything they would like as long as it is on Nick, Nickjr, Noggin, Disney, or any other the 20 childrens channels we have. Ohh well.








In a "perfect" world, not allowing our children to watch TV would be ideal, but my world, my life, my house... well we aren't perfect, we are only as "perfect" as we can be. But alas... without the discovery channel, my daughter wouldnt be able to tell you in length and complete clarity about dinasours, fossils, ect. She surely didn't learn that in school yet









OP: I am suprised that Spongebob got such a reaction. Well kind of, yet not really. I mentioned that my child watches CNN. And no one said Anything. I was suprised that I didn't get reactions over letting her watch the intimate details of the war.


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh, about climbing and stuff like that: We have always let her explore and find her own limits. She has taken many tumbles, of course. But now, i get comments alllll the time about how dexterous she is, how good her balance is, etc. Gee, ya think it could be because i let her BE A KID







?


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

and that kids learn best through gross motor development?


----------



## Fianna (Sep 4, 2003)

My girls are both climbers. My 5-yr-old climbs the peach tree in our front yard, hangs by her arms, swings her feet into another limb, and then hangs upside down. I always love it when the neighbors are outside because I can see the near-heart attack expressions on their faces. OK, so I have a mean sense of humor. I love letting my kids climb and test their own limits. Even my 2-yr-old has an amazing sense of her own abilities and limits. We never gated stairs, just taught them how to bump down. My mom, however, is one of those nervous nilly types, always saying annoying things like "Oh, be careful! Don't do that!" etc., etc. Makes me nuts. Sometimes I just put my hand on her arm and say, "Mom, they are ok. Just let them be." I know she means well, but my goodness! At 2.5 yrs old I was putting sweet feed on top of fence posts to lure our pony over to the fence and then climbing on him while he ate! Now how safe was that! :LOL


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chemigogo*
Honey, if some of these hard core hippies could see how much TV my kid watches sometimes (all good stuff but still...), well, their armpit hair would all fall out in shock :LOL







:nana:. You do what you gotta do and let the rest fume and fuss.

I watch spongebob, fairly odd parents etc - so does my DD if she cares to so I guess my Pit hair is safe ( won't be shocked out) what a relief.


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

LOL! My son has mastered coming down the stairs backwards, but now wants to come down forward. Of course, at 14 mos, that is a little premature - his little legs just aren't long enough to do steps walking!! Anyway, this thread reminded me of a neighbor we visited not long ago - she about had a heart attack everytime he moved, worried that he would fall or something on her stairs! Of course, I was totally watching him every moment. I didn't have the heart to tell her that she should see what we let him do at home! LOL. It's amazing how we went from freaking out everytime he bumped something to "you're ok!"







My son plays with all sorts of things that are probably wrong. In fact, tonight his toys of choice were a mini hershey bar and a sucker. Not to mention that he thinks his booster seat is the greatest thing since sliced bread (especially when it's in the family room!)

Oh, and my son LOVES Baby Einstein vids, Jojos circus, rollie pollie ollie, and Blues Clues (and Dora!).


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, add me to the list....
My 20 mo old is a climber, AND my kids watch Spongebob.
I would love to be TV free. I am working towards being TV-less. However, I also have been known to put Little Bear on so I can make dinner. The kids watch Spongebob every night before bed. I am not a fan, but I also feel we have to pick our battles, yk? I admire people who can go completely TV free, but dh wouldn't go for it. So we do the best we can. To the OP, you're probably doing a whole lot better than most. I also agree with the pp, that people who are very judgemental either are lacking in their own lives, or you are 'mirroring' something in them they don't like. Either way, its their problem, not yours.


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mermommy*
I watch spongebob, fairly odd parents etc - so does my DD if she cares to so I guess my Pit hair is safe ( won't be shocked out) what a relief.

Ha! Good to know







:LOL .


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok, here's a great "bad mommy" story.

My DH was raised TV Free. And he is OBSSESED with it. We both wanted to avoid the "forbidden fruit" problem, so we let them watch.

Our kids just never became super interested. They are close in age and really always liked to play with each other.

Anyway, although there are TONS of books around our house and I read like a fiend, I HATE reading out loud. I did it when they were little, but by the end of the day, I was just too tired.

So our nightly ritual was not some sweet story time, but rather a full family in bed 1/2 hour T.V. watching. The shows have varied with their ages. Our current fav is "Leave it to Beaver."

But despite my horrible parenting habit about bedtime, my kids were very early readers. When they started kindergarten each was the best reader in their class. At my first conference the teacher said that she knew I must read to them all the time. I told the truth. She looked a little horrified. After that, with my little ones, I just nodded whenever any teacher said something like that.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

You know, this reminds me of when people found out that dh and ds's bonding thing was to watch the Simpsons every night at 5,6 and 10. And then when dd came along, all three of them sat there, every night.

It was the sweetest thing, and there was so much peace and calmness about that. Six years later, they don't watch much TV, but they do still watch the Simpsons.

I did this to anyone who said anything.







And still do.









Don't even get me started about my four year old dd climbing the rock wall at the fitness center where I work. Yes, she's supposed to be six. Yes, she's tiny, and looks like a fairy. But she climbs like a monkey, and the head climbing manager belays for her. It was his choice to let her go up, and he said she's a born climber.

I've learned to go late at night, when certain gasping women are not around.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

We eat well normally and I am very strict, usually about TV. Well, DS#1 is currently watching Dragon Tales and he ate 4 Reese's cups last night.

There, I said it. I'm a bad mom, too, Lara!!!!!!


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks, you guys make me feel better! My dirty little secret with ds is that we watched the Simpsons every day too!

Here are the girls' dresses for their Spongebob party:

Spongebob Dresses


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I am working on making matching hairbows.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

oh, VERY cute! Definitely add some accessories









hehe

Quote:

our nightly ritual was not some sweet story time, but rather a full family in bed 1/2 hour T.V. watching.
Us, too. BUT...my kids will also sit and read their library books for almost an hour at a time. Just pure joy. But, late at night, they still need snuggling/contact and we're both braindead.

Quote:

my four year old dd climbing the rock wall at the fitness center









Our gyms don't have any age limits. My almost 2 year old climbs as well as some of the big kids. Have you ever taken her outside? My kids actually like outdoor rock climbing even better. Aren't you so proud of her!!!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralou*
78 lookies and only 1 reply leads me to believe you people think I am letting my 2yos smoke crack. It is a little like crack but it is just watching Spongebob while I cook dinner.

That's it? _That's *IT*_?








:














:







:







:














:








: still.

Heck, I though you were letting your kids walk to the store by themselves across a busy highway at night, or were leaving them for a few days by themsleves with no food and no help!

You let them watch a cartoon?!

I am never confessing _anything_here, if thats all it took to get the MP's after you! (MP= Mama Police!)

I have been perfect always. No, really, MY kids never had tv's in their bedrooms, or ate so much candy they got a belly ache, or had ice cream sundaes for dinner, or took a day off from school to go to the fair. Not MY kids.

They always got healthy meals and were sent to bed on time. We DO NOT buy a 12 pack of Sprite a week, or encourage them to bake chocolate chip cookies. We certainly wouldn't, ever, consider letting them watch two movies in a row, and eat their dinner right there on the couch, nor would I ever, ever, bring their dinners into them on cloth covered trays, to make it more fun.

And when we go to the library, none of us get videos, just books. Non-fiction and biographys, only.

Oh, yeah, and that wasn't us at McDonalds Kids Night every single Tuesday night for a year when they were tiny! And if just once it was, I made them eat salad and drink juice-no wait, too much sugar in juice, they drank water. Yeah, that's it, lettuce and water.

Ooohhh, can you imagine what little prigs my kids would be? Heck, enjoy those kiddos and have some fun, I say. You can't be super-strict







super mom ALL the time!


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
I am never confessing _anything_here, if thats all it took to get the MP's after you! (MP= Mama Police!)

It wasn't even Mothering mamas who got after me. It was the mainstream "we love tv"ers that got me for the Spongebob. I just have never heard a Mothering mama say they allow Spongebob. We try to avoid commerical tv totally so we stick to PBS and Noggin when possible, but ds loves Spongebob.

I wish I were a tv-free mama and I do have my good days, but I would have to get a divorce to go totally tv free. I have no willpower and dh isn't parting with his tv.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Okay, I guess my rule of thumb is...what do I remember as a kid? And, Red







: I do remember a lot of those things.







:

You know, I thought about this last night while trick or treating. Oh dear Goodness, my kids had sooo much fun I thought they were simply going to burst. And, 30 years later, I STILL remember how intense and incredible those feelings were for me, too.

Oh, and I DO still remember watching Saturday morning cartoons pre Spongebob days. Man, the joy of lazing around in my jammies eating breakfast in bed was sublime.









All in moderation


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Do you think they would let us start a tribe. "The bad mommies of MDC" has a certain ring to it. Or, maybe we should make it a TV sitcom?


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Holy moly, I am so glad I found this thread!!!!!!!

I have regular (at least twice weekly) guilty stomach aches thinking about my TV policy with DD. I work at home two days a week, and to get a solid hour (ok sometimes more) of uninterrupted work time, we have JoJo's Circus and The Wiggles at breakfast, and Between the Lines and Dragon Tales at lunch. DD and I sit at the kitchen table and eat while we watch and I work on my laptop. If I hear something cool coming out of the TV, I'll comment on it. Occasionally I will get up and do a wiggle dance with her on the kitchen floor...but mostly, I revel in her trance-like state that allows me to answer my work email so that no one will claim I don't work when I'm home.

Sometimes it freaks me out. Sometimes, I realize that she's getting some really fun stuff out of her tv watching. We went dressed as clowns to trick or treat, but not just ANY clowns -- we were JoJo, Mr. Tickle, and Peaches -- the clown family from JoJo's Circus. She was thrilled with this. It made her happy.

One of the places I've drawn the line is branded toys based on these shows. I've always felt like it inhibits her creativity to have a stuffed toy that looks like a character she knows from TV. A nondescript doggie could be anything, and she has the freedom to build a personality for it. Clifford the Big Red Dog has already been created and she's got little left to create for herself. So far, I've mostly kept to this, with the exception of some Winnie the Pooh pigtail holders and clothes.

I dunno, I'm rambling now -- but I'm just glad to hear that some crunchy moms out there are not raging anti-tv phreaks!


----------



## vegasgal (Oct 23, 2004)

Red, what a great post! Very entertaining and informative, to boot. I totally agree with the fact that they are YOUR kids, and you need to raise them in the best way you think, not the way a neighbor or m.i.l. or sister, nor anyone else says.

God help me, all the things I got to do as a kid, I stayed up watching The Love Boat and Fantasy Island on Saturday nights, and ate pretty much what I wanted, and low and behold, I am relatively okay. For the most part, anyway, lol.

Kudos to you and to all who stand up to those who second guess!


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

NAK








Thank you thank you thank you.

I was always embarassed to admit here how much "TV" my son watches (we don't actually have TV, no cable, but he watches a lot of DVDs and videos). I can not tell you how many times he asked to watch a Simpson's Halloween special last week and how many times I let him.

I see so many thread re. the evils of TV and videos it's refreshing to see other MDC moms takeing a walk off the high road.

Oh and since we're fessing up here... don't ask how many Halloween candies my son ate yesterday, I lost track.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Red-Great words, as usual...


----------



## moon_goddess (Jun 19, 2004)

we dont have cable tv...we own a tv and a dvd player...we watch a ton of movies. my ds is 7 1/2 months old and watches nemo,ice age, toy story...you get the picture...i suppose i am a bad mama too than


----------



## Katrinawitch (Jan 8, 2004)

Ooh, this is the place for me!!!!

Can I confess that, when my Lucas was @ 3 months old (he's 7 months now), the only thing that would calm him during his colicky time in the morning was putting him in his bouncy seat in front our TV and letting him watch The Wiggles!? Did I feel slightly guilty? Sure, I did. But I love the Wiggles, their exuberance, their creativity, their songs & dances, and he loves them, too. They're good role models and don't talk down to kids, and I don't see anything wrong with letting my son watch them. It always calmed him right down. I try to play their audiocassettes for him more often, because he loves their songs, but he does watch their show, too.

I watch TV, and my kids watch TV: I admit it. Sometimes, on the weekends, we watch a few hours a day. I'm not ashamed to admit that I'm a pop-culture Junkie! My friends and I still reminisce about watching Saturday morning cartoons, or staying up late to watch a scary movie. And this was when there were only 13 channels, and a test pattern came on at night!

Today I think the problem is that children have soooo many options as far as TV goes. When I was young, once noon rolled around on a Saturday, there was pretty much nothing on worth watching, so we did other things. Not so today, when there are @ 10 channels with almost 24-hour-a-day kids programming. It's too much, and I definitely set limits with my children as to how much and what they can watch. But they also love The Discovery Channel, The Learning Channel, and PBS. I've turned them on to many "discriminating" programs.

But feeling guilty about a little SpongeBob while you're trying to make dinner? I wouldn't even worry about it! You're the best mom you can be, and don't let anyone suggest otherwise.

The thing that irks me are the people that are so smug about their non-TV households. If you don't want to watch, fine, but don't look down your nose at me because I do. I recently asked my brother if he'd been watching Jeopardy at all (mainly because the reigning champ, Ken Jennings, reminds me of him), and he said (in an extremely smug tone, I might add!), "I don't really watch TV". I mean, I asked him about Jeopardy, for pete's sake!


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralou*
It wasn't even Mothering mamas who got after me. It was the mainstream "we love tv"ers that got me for the Spongebob.

I wish I were a tv-free mama and I do have my good days, but I would have to get a divorce to go totally tv free. I have no willpower and dh isn't parting with his tv.

I'm wondering why these mainsteam mamas have a problem with Spongebob?







I mean he is pretty harmless. My DD loves Spongebob and Fairly Odd Parents.

I don't think I could tear DH away from the TV especially with sports on. I admit I like TV too, but I try to watch my stuff when the kiddos are asleep. My kids usually fall asleep laying down with me while we are watching TV.







:


----------



## atomicmama (Aug 21, 2004)

*I LOVE SPONGE BOB!!!!!!* You have my support!


----------



## colinsmom (Oct 29, 2004)

I love Spongebob too and will let my DS watch when he's old enough. Hey, Spongebob has a movie coming out soon, right?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralou*
keep going on and on about it?

Situation: I let my girls do something no one else does (or else they don't admit it) - not crunchy or mainstream. So why do I have to have to hear about it constantly? When I am clear that this is my parenting decision, why do people insist on telling me why it is bad. Not just once but over and over.

Ugh. People are robbing me of my chi today.

So what is it that you let them do? I let mine dye their hair and I'm always getting hell for that. Mine aunt told me I had a screw loose.







:


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnMarie*
So what is it that you let them do? I let mine dye their hair and I'm always getting hell for that. Mine aunt told me I had a screw loose.







:

Watch Spongebob. Climb on anything that doesn't move (and some things that do. Mostly the Spongebob thing.

It is only obvious we let them watch because of doing a
"Bob bob" theme party.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralou*
78 lookies and only 1 reply leads me to believe you people think I am letting my 2yos smoke crack. It is a little like crack but it is just watching Spongebob while I cook dinner. I was reluctant to say it in case the criticizing mama reads this but hopefully this puts it in perspective. It isn't as though I wanted them to get hooked but to get ds to watch them while I cook, I bribed him with watching the cartoon of his choice. Now my girls are addicted and we're throwing them a "Bob bob" theme birthday party. "OMG, you let your kids watch that!! It is just junk!" Ya, I know! But I don't say a word when you do a million things I would never do. Let it go already!!!! And quit telling everyone we know!

LOL!!!!! yeah, I though if you didn't want to say it it must be horrific. spongebob, LOL, Okay, my confession....the girls watch dora so I can cook breakfast.







:
tell whoever is bothering you to lay the hell off, it's spongebob not crack(okay kind of a form of kiddie crack) but of you didn't get to cook at all then what would they say?? spongebob!!, LOL.
I hate spongebob btw, but whatever keeps you sane mama.Dora is my sanity.


----------



## Ms. Frizzle (Jan 9, 2004)

Don't feel bad mama, I let my older son watch scary movies if he wants to.
We are all big horror movie fans here. Vampire ones are the best!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

We all LOVE Spongebob.







Everyone parents differently and as long as it's not abusive other people should keep their mouths shut!







s


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

I stayed up watching The Love Boat and Fantasy Island on Saturday nights
Oh dear God, I had repressed all memories of my crush on Gopher.







: It's all coming back now. And, that sexy little Tattoo!


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca*
Okay, my confession....the girls watch dora so I can cook breakfast

Us too! Well, not cook breakfast, but clean up the house a little. My 20 mo. old just added a bunch of words to her very limited vocabulary: backpack, map, and Boots! Its really the first show she as become "addicted" to. Though not the only TV she's exposed to. Her 5 YO big brother is a TV fiend (within controlled choices), she's just never been that interested until just now.


----------



## Dreamer (May 26, 2004)

Lauralou~a ? For You!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi! I was just nosey-ing around in your pictures <from your link> and everything started to get really familiar...first, the guy in the Orange & Blue Jersey...then, the older gentleman sporting the Auburn Ball cap...then, I saw the lady with the Halloween at Tannehill T-shirt on and I was like NO WAY!!

Soooo...Are ya'll from **********? We went to Tannehill for Trick or Treating Saturday night & HAD A BLAST!!

Anyway, I'm Alayna & we live in McCalla. It just freaked me out, looking at your pictures and I had to at least say something!! Hey--maybe we could meet someday!

Alayna


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom*
Us too! Well, not cook breakfast, but clean up the house a little. My 20 mo. old just added a bunch of words to her very limited vocabulary: backpack, map, and Boots! Its really the first show she as become "addicted" to. Though not the only TV she's exposed to. Her 5 YO big brother is a TV fiend (within controlled choices), she's just never been that interested until just now.

LOL, must be a 20month odl thing cause morissa is teh exact same way.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dreamer*
Hey--maybe we could meet someday!

Alayna

Absolutely! I emailed you.


----------



## bluedotsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

The main reason I don't let my kids watch much TV is so when I *need* it to keep them busy, they are really riveted!!

Maybe that makes me a worse mom? I actively deprive them just so the 'distraction quotient' is greater! (you know, sometimes momma really needs to take a dump without an audience.)

btw, I'm a Food Network and HGTV addict so when I use a little TV to keep my 3 kiddos busy for a few minutes. I get to hear cries of "pork fat rules" and suggestions to tear down walls and rearrange furniture.









Go mommas!!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

We've never seen Spongebob, but we're DragonTales addicts here. The girls will sit glued to it for half an hour every evening, and I can get the kitchen cleaned up from during the day and sometimes even organise dinner.

In fact, my life fell apart during the Democrat and Repubican conferences, when PBS didnt show DragonTales at 5.30 . I swear that that show is the only thing that keeps me sane 5 days a week.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

We also do Dora and Blue's Clues when necessary, but most people don't knock them. They have redeeming value. I do like Dragon Tales, but it isn't on at a time when I "need" tv.


----------



## momatheart23 (May 25, 2002)

I know how you feel, for some reason people aren't impressed when I brag that my 3 year old can list ALL the Simpson characters, I told one mom my son LOVES the Simpsons and she looked at me like CPS shoould be called that moment. I really do in theory object to him watching it, but my DH and him love to watch it together and although I try to lower the amount, I am not going to rob them of that pleasure, even if my son has picked up some not so great sayings from Homer, oh well, add me to the bad mama group. I think those mamas who believe they are perfect and above reproach are the ones fooling themselves, we are all just doing the best we can.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I'm not a fan of Spongebob but whatever my DD watches plenty of tv and while most of it could theoretically have value (Dora, Blue's Clue, Sesame Street) there's other stuff that doesn't. If it gets dinner on the table who cares?


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Okay, I'm a bad mom.








Do your kids eat out of the fridge? Mine do. I don't care. But...they gorged on grapes and sat at the dinner table playing instead of eating broccoli casserole. Finally, I said GO upstairs! Thinking big punishment there, right? Well, they're upstairs having a BALL! No screams, no whines, just pure happy interacting.







So much for broccoli casserole purgatory.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Busy-Too funny!


----------



## flutemandolin (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralou*
I also get tons of grief for letting the girls play with plastic forks and for letting them climb on everything. In fact a week ago I took ds to gymnastics. I was letting the girls climb on the bleachers. I couldn't always see both of them because they go in different directions, but I had my eye out for both.

The woman next to me was having a conniption (sp?) fit. She kept telling me "Oh, I can't watch your girls. My nerves can't handle it." and she said at least ten times, "Oh, her foot slipped. It really did. She almost fell." I know her foot did slip and she righted herself, so why start shouting. Then when I didn't make them stop, she started telling the woman beside her how her sister is an ER nurse and told at least 3 different stories of children who died or got brain damage from falls.

I finally moved, but what I wanted to say was, "Would you please shut up because my nerves can't handle you." To stop them, I would have had to leave or I would have had to lie on both of them to restrain them while they screamed.

:LOL







: You must have been sitting next to my grandma! She has that same passive aggressive style of letting me know what I'm doing wrong.
















for SpongeBob! And I won't even admit how the TV has saved my sanity over the last couple of years!










Quote:



Quote:

I stayed up watching The Love Boat and Fantasy Island on Saturday nights
Oh dear God, I had repressed all memories of my crush on Gopher. It's all coming back now.








: Oh the memories...







And I watched it at this same grandma's house no less!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh totally forgot the jumping/climbing issue. My DD is also very very active. I've given up trying to keep her off of stuff that I don't need to worry about breaking. People are always sharing their concern with me. Thanks just shut up and go away ok?


----------



## rickyshot (Aug 24, 2002)

Who does not like Sponge Bob. Must be a communist or something. My family does not watch the Simpsons. We ARE the Simpsons.....


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Spongebob, eh? Wow. And they let you be a moderator here? :LOL









Jen


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

We've replaced all cuss words with "tartar sauce"


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141*
Spongebob, eh? Wow. And they let you be a moderator here? :LOL









Jen

Fortunately they didn't check me out thoroughly ahead of time...


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Oh, it's only a t.v.-watching issue????

Crap. I was thinking, with five pages of replies, that you let your toddler play with fire or your 4 year old dress like Britney Spears or something :LOL

My dd is in love with everything Barbie. We even - gasp, the horror!- bought her a REAL Barbie after her dollar-store "Betty Doll" lost an arm, a leg, and half its hair within the first five minutes of bringing it home :LOL (My dh proceeded to stuff a ball of wipes under her dress and made her into...oh, geez, I'm not gonna get un-PC right now).

Hey, I just bought a Rage Against the Machine CD and I never realized how much they edited their songs when they play them on the radio. Trust me, after what my kids heard today, Spongebob is organic hummus with fresh carrot sticks. :LOL


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WithHannahsHeart*
Honey, if some of these hard core hippies could see how much TV my kid watches sometimes (all good stuff but still...), well, their armpit hair would all fall out in shock :LOL







:nana:. You do what you gotta do and let the rest fume and fuss.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

This is the funniest thread I've ever read, seriously!

While we're at the confessional....

The absolute most agreggiously bad movies dd has seen are these "barbie" versions of classic disney fairytales- they come in pink sparkly boxes and are an unholy marriage of disney, barbie and cloying sentimentality that I never could have imagined I'd let my kid watch.

However, the night dd spent throwing up with the stomach flu she watched "Barbie as the Princess and the Pauper" over and over till 5 am and it kept her happy even as she had one end on the potty and the other in a bucket.

TV is a drug. But like many drugs, it has some valid uses.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

candiland-









mommyofshmoo-I loved your words about tv.


----------

